
Fml: An optimizing array programming language - chrispsn
https://gist.github.com/jckarter/2839239
======
ptrott2017
This looks rather nice and in some ways resembles Nial
([https://github.com/danlm/QNial7](https://github.com/danlm/QNial7)) in that
its a array language that is more accessible to programmers not familiar with
APL/K/Q etc

However the gist is over 8 years old and there doesnt seem to be a public
repository for the language available.

Edit: add NIal repo link

~~~
ectoplasmaboiii
I'm a bit annoyed that I can't find anywhere to download the language, I would
like to try it out.

I'm a q programmer who loves it, but would love to see a language that is: 1\.
free and open source 2\. less symbol heavy than k/q 3\. fast enough/safe
enough to be used in production

So I'm always on the look out for something new like this that could replace
it.

------
chrispsn
Joe says it was purely a design doc:

[https://twitter.com/jckarter/status/1221232990233038848?s=20](https://twitter.com/jckarter/status/1221232990233038848?s=20)

